# I can't cope - 1 year old barking every night



## mollymoss21! (Dec 12, 2021)

Our beautiful cockapoo Molly slept perfectly for the first year of her life and in the last month or so has started barking in the middle of the night. We've tried everything - leaving her to bark it out, walking her twice a day to make sure she's tired and taking her out for a nighttime toilet trip, and nothing is working.

We're pretty sure that she's hearing foxes in our garden which is why she's barking so we've even moved her to a windowless cozy room but that isn't working either.

In the last week we've resorted to bringing her into our bed as the lack of sleep is making me feel so down and depressed and I just don't know what else to do. Does anyone have any tips at all? I'm at my wits end.

Thank you so much.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is she settled now she is sleeping in your room? If a noise s disturbing her can you try a radio or white noise machine for background noise.


----------



## mollymoss21! (Dec 12, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Is she settled now she is sleeping in your room? If a noise s disturbing her can you try a radio or white noise machine for background noise.


She's sleeping really well in our room but I love the idea of using some background noise. Thank you


----------

